# REPORTING SPAN



## squatster (Jun 25, 2021)

If any one think any thing is spam just go to the top right side of the post and push the little thing (not sure what is called) looks like a little picture of paper to me- just push that and report it.
We just had a jack ass put 3 posts in the female section - it was picture of naked woman- so I pushed that little icon on the top right of the post and reported it. The mods or administration swoop in from the heavens and presto - the posts are gone and so are the spammers or jack asses.
Never be afraid- no one will ever know you reported it at all- it’s anonymous
Thank you guys


----------

